# Looking for cheap G23 Barrel



## JOMJ87 (Jun 4, 2007)

Hey guys I have had an issue getting the G23 i was asking about for a good price so I am picking up a G32 and ill do a reverse as far as the conversion barrel. I was going to get a 357 sig barrel for the 23 but now i am looking to get a 23 barrel for the 32. I have found them for around 130 or so but i thought someone might have an extra or know of soe great prices on a factory style barrel. Thanks alot guys 

Cole


----------

